# Polished Bliss: Audi R8.



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thought I'd post some sort of write up seeing as it's been a while since my last, this was one done last week 

The car belongs to a returning customer who had his RS4 fully corrected by us approx 18 months ago and this time it was his new pride and joy (manual gear box too! :thumb::driver which was to receive a 1 day Protection Detail.

On arrival the car was already very clean:



















As always, the hot pre-foam was first:










Left to sit for 5 mins:










Then washed off at high pressure:










Wheels & Tyres were cleaned with Blackfire non-acidic wheel cleaner and the arches were done with Meguiars SD:










All exterior trim and badges were then cleaned with a Meguiars Slide Lock Detail brush and APC:










Including the spoiler, which seems to hoover up dirt and tar:










Before:










After, just the tar spots left to remove:










The car was then washed with the 2BM using Menzerna Shampoo:



















The tar spots were then removed with the help of Autosmart Tardis:










A final rinse followed before I then put the car inside ready for claying.

Meguiars Mild Clay was used as the paint already felt smooth to the touch:










It still managed to pick up a fair bit of contamination though:










I then dried the car off with a MF towel:










Whilst the car was in to Audi for a service they managed to inflict a scratch on the bonnet:










Here you can see the depth of the scratch a bit better:










Due to the severity of the scratch and limited paint to play with on this particular area of the panel (highest spot was 111 microns with the lowest being just under 100) I knew complete correction wasn't going to be possible so the aim was to just improve it.

So using a laser pen (again, I should point out that this was a tip I got from Matt at OYM detailing so all credit goes to him) to gauge clear coat removal, I removed 6-8microns with 2000 and then 3000 unigrit paper before deciding enough was enough.



















I could have taken a bit more off but baring in mind I was probably going to take a couple of microns off polishing the sanding marks out and the fact it's essentially a brand new car I decided to be sensible  

The sanding marks were removed with a 3M compounding pad and Gloss-It Extreme Cut:










The scratch was now greatly reduced and pretty much impossible to see unless you knew it was there:










Now it was time to get back to the protection side of things and there's only one product of choice when it comes to silver (in my opinion anyways ).

Werkstat Acrylic Prime was applied with a new Lake Country Polishing Pad (we've got the full range to play about with) and the G220 on speed 4:



















The tighter areas were done by hand and a MF pad:










Once I'd applied Prime to the whole car I buffed it off and then applied the 1st coat of Acrylic Jett:










This was the 1st of 4 coats I managed to get on the car, making sure I left 30 mins in between to let each coat cure and then a final wipe down with Acrylic Glos at the end.

In between doing that, I dressed the tyres with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and sealed the wheels with Blackfire Metal Sealant:










The tailpipes were done with wire wool and Raceglaze Alutec, then sealed with the Blackfire Metal Sealant:

Before:










After:










The engine was wiped down with APC by hand and then protected with Aerospace 303:










We then got a few after pics before the owner had to leave:













































































































Total Time: 8.5 hours.

The following day we had a DW member (ALANSHR) back in with his BMW Schnitzer.

Some of you may remember when the car was first detailed in this thread (down at the bottom):

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84484

Well 6 months on and the car was still looking fantastic, a real credit to Alan and especially pleasing considering how much effort went in to the full correction back in August.

This time Alan had requested that I removed/reduced some excess orange peel from several areas of the car via wet sanding and he also had a bit of G220 tuition on the bootlid as he plans on purchasing a D/A machine shortly.

Unfortunately, I didn't take any pics as I wasn't planning on including it in any write ups but the car looked great after I'd quickly thrown on another coat of Werkstat Acrylic (Alan has swapped over from the RG 55 that was initially on the car) so we took a couple of snaps anyways 









































































I also decided to include Alan's car as an example of how a properly maintained car can look even after being driven through the winter elements.

This is the condition of the paintwork under the Sun Gun 6 months after correction - as you can see there is only a slight bit of wash marring beginning to creep in:





































With much debate going on just now about waterless wash products/systems, I felt it was a good opportunity to show what can be achieved with the good old tried and tested two bucket method. I am still extremely doubtfull that the above results could be achieved with said waterless wash products/systems. This is of course in my opinion (and everyone else's at Polished Bliss ) and I'm always open minded to new things, however I haven't seen anything to suggest that I should change my ways yet 

Thanks for looking as always :thumb:

Clark


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice work as always. :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

They both look great Clark!!!!!!!!! Great turn out! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

They look stunning mate, as usual!!! :argie:

Is that the owner of the R8 standing at the door?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> They look stunning mate, as usual!!! :argie:
> 
> Is that the owner of the R8 standing at the door?


I can neither confirm nor deny that mate


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great finish, I must look at getting some Werkstat products................:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Clark said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that mate


I'll take that as a yes then mate, lol.

At least he looks mature


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

What a car, and what a finish! You never fail to impress matey! :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Clark....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Can i ask why you use metal sealent is used on the wheels? They are painted, i thought it was more for exhausts etc?

I'm by no means saying you're in the wrong, just clearing up my understanding


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bero said:


> Can i ask why you use metal sealent is used on the wheels? They are painted, i thought it was more for exhausts etc?
> 
> I'm by no means saying you're in the wrong, just clearing up my understanding


Purely because I've found during testing that it appears to work very well, The Sealant is pretty impressive when it comes to heat resistance - it lasted a good 3 months on the tailpipe of my Impreza before it needed topping up


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job as per the norm Clark :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice  

That E46 looks pretty sweet as well.

How are you finding the LC compressor pads Clark?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Nice
> 
> That E46 looks pretty sweet as well.
> 
> How are you finding the LC compressor pads Clark?


I've only used them a couple of times mate but to be honest I cant see much differences to any "normal" pad yet


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Clark, did a black one of these a couple of weeks back and they are a great car to detail.
The Bmw looks spot on too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Nice work Clark, did a black one of these a couple of weeks back and they are a great car to detail.
> The Bmw looks spot on too.


They've all been silver for me so far so a black one would be nice 

Hopefully we should have a white one in though so that'll make a nice change :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

both very nice - esp the super wet looking R8 :thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Your work always looks brilliant, great turnarounds and attention to detail!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

clark, love it!absolut astonishing job (on the 2 cars)
love the R8 
got to get one!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work mate, happily swap the black one I look after for your silver.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work and some nice pics :thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

A faultless finish and write up as always. Great job

I had the fortune of driving an R8 a couple of months ago.... all i can say is WOW... WOW indeed.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work! :thumb:


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet! Good work mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastic work!

Love the R8 :argie:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work clark as always from polished bliss


----------



## Poobah (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks great. The R8 looks almost white in some of those shots. 

A really lovely car.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding as usual. Well done. Love the R8.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work as always Clark, love R8`s:argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunnin car and nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome final result as always! :buffer:


What do you use to apply your blackfire tyre gel and do you buff off the excess after a while?

Ryan


----------



## Waz (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic stuff, I bought the Werkstat kit off yourselves and look forward to using it shortly. When applying the Acrylic Prime by hand, do you just keep rubbing it in till it fades or do you just spread it across the panels and let it set?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Work Clark :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RYN said:


> Awesome final result as always! :buffer:
> 
> What do you use to apply your blackfire tyre gel and do you buff off the excess after a while?
> 
> Ryan


Apply with a German Applicator and I always buff off after a minimum of 30 mins 



Waz said:


> Fantastic stuff, I bought the Werkstat kit off yourselves and look forward to using it shortly. When applying the Acrylic Prime by hand, do you just keep rubbing it in till it fades or do you just spread it across the panels and let it set?


Work it into the paint a bit, as this makes it easier to buff off. You dont need to work it in for long but just so that you get a nice thin coverage :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work mate! 

Cant wait to see the results of the white one....................

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

KKM said:


> Cracking work mate!
> 
> Cant wait to see the results of the white one....................
> 
> :thumb:


Shhhh.....it's a secret :lol:


----------



## ro6341 (Feb 28, 2009)

very sweet !


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> Shhhh.....it's a secret :lol:


Oooooooooooooooooops :wall:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work both looks fantastic, the R8 looks great in silver


----------



## wickey (Nov 6, 2008)

That is one lovely looking car


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great work, professionalism, and finish. :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

quality work as usual:thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Stunning as usual!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Rossy (Aug 13, 2007)

That R8 looks awsome. Great work.:thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

You are infact the dogs danglies at your job mate! Im in awe!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

2 fantastic cars....:argie::argie:
I can't believe Audi let that scratch on the R8's bonnet go though.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great job mate as usual:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice job and well done for 8.5 hours on the R8!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Did i see what looked like 4" 3M compounding heads?
Could you tell me the the part number if this is correct?

Thanks


----------



## plentyambition (Jan 8, 2009)

Stunning! I bought some stuff from you guys at Polished Bliss last week by the way and it arrived very promptly and I'm chuffed with the stuff. Good shop you've got mate!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

MK1Campaign said:


> Did i see what looked like 4" 3M compounding heads?
> Could you tell me the the part number if this is correct?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-80-mm-perfect-it-III-pads-polish.html

:thumb:


----------

